# Canon FL 19mm F3.5 R wide angle lens



## MitchP (Feb 9, 2022)

In mint condition with original leather case. Anybody know who would be interested in buying this lens? From what I read a collector might be interested, but I don't know where to begin. Thanks!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 9, 2022)

ebay sold prices range from $300-$800


----------



## MitchP (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks! I was surprised at those prices.

Ugh... eBay. I found a place on Google that buys collectable photo gear, but don't know much about them. Pacific Rim Vintage Camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 9, 2022)

Try KEH.....    Used Cameras, Lenses & Gear For Sale | Buy & Sell at KEH Camera


----------



## Davemay2340 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi @MitchP I could be interested in buying your lens. I sent you a private message with my email address in it, let me know if you’ve found it and if you’d be interested in talking.
Cheers


----------

